# Backyard Whitewings



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

For some reason I grabbed my kit 55-250mm kit lens and attached it to my 7d. Been awhile since I dusted it off and it sure made me realize how heavy my 100-400L glass is!
Anyhow, had some whitewings at the feeder and decided to see what I could grab. Its actually a pretty decent little lens!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

For the money it's a great all around lens. Nice images !!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice shots. These birds have become a problem at my feeder. The other birds won't come in when the White wings are there. And when the White wings leave there is nothing left for the others.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Same here, a few weeks ago it was all blackbirds and grackles, now it's all dove


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice pics!


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Nice*

Nice ones. I have a lot of those around my place too. But I can't keep a feeder up for the ***** tearing them down. Haven't found a place they can't get too yet 

Griz


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

MichaelW said:


> Nice shots. These birds have become a problem at my feeder. The other birds won't come in when the White wings are there. And when the White wings leave there is nothing left for the others.


I have those tall skinny feeders with the tiny perches. Only one of the WW's in my backyard flock have figured out how to hang on long enough to get any food. The rest just stay on the ground underneath waiting for the cardinals and finches to drop something.


----------

